# WE are the new INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

*WE* are the new *INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!*

jUST WANTED TO GIVE A CHEERY THOUGHT TO ALL OF US PREPPERS. :flower:The old idea of becoming "Independently Wealthy" was based on getting some grand inheritance, or winning the lottery, whatever made it to where you didn't have to work for a living, just live out your hearts desire, spending away!

But in a world that is suffering one crisis after another, weather and financial disasters, ignorant and self-serving politicians, in THIS world, *We the self-sufficient, prepared ones* are "independently wealthy! Or to put it more correctly, *the more independent we become, the WEALTHIER we are!*:congrat:

If we can portray that idea to our friends and loved ones, perhaps more folks will "get on board" with getting "independent".

Just a thought! (Don't worry, Be Happy!):beercheer:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

What a great thought Sage.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

"The more independent we become, the WEALTHIER we are!" My new motto. Wonderful thought, Sage.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I tried selling that idea to my 'friends'... guess I don't have the chutzpah :dunno:

it's still a good idea IMHO


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

:2thumb: Yes indeed! :2thumb:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> *WE* are the new *INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!*
> 
> jUST WANTED TO GIVE A CHEERY THOUGHT TO ALL OF US PREPPERS. :flower:The old idea of becoming "Independently Wealthy" was based on getting some grand inheritance, or winning the lottery, whatever made it to where you didn't have to work for a living, just live out your hearts desire, spending away!
> 
> ...


yep! :2thumb:


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, and peace of mind is worth a lot, as well! :flower:


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*true, except nearly everyone is kidding themselves*

about how "prepped" they are!  Best be one helluva good shooter/soldier/sneaky bastard, or somebody who is those things is going to be the new owner of all your preps! The training needed to prevent that costs a lot of time and money.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That's right! I've been telling our friends and family for the last few years that we're among the richest people they know... even though we live below the poverty line! Everything we own is paid for, we're off-grid, and we produce at least 95% of our food, and repair just about everything instead of replacing it. 

We prepared and out-of-debt folks are indeed the "Independently Wealthy"!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

When it hits the fan we'll have the wealth that most people could only dream about: enough food and water to last months or years. And having ways to heat our homes and cook our food without electricity.


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*if any of that is above ground/findable,*

You will lose it, along with your lives. 99.9% of the public is not prepared and dont kid yourself by thinking that most of them won't kill their neighbors, if need be, to feed their women and kids.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Edited for personal reasons.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

stand said:


> You will lose it, along with your lives. 99.9% of the public is not prepared and dont kid yourself by thinking that most of them won't kill their neighbors, if need be, to feed their women and kids.


Stop trying to kill my optimism!:kiss: Most of us know it won't be a walk in the park for the rest of our days. The fact of the matter is, tho, that we are *WEALTHY* if we are independent. that's the statement made in my original post.

Contrary to what you are saying, I believe many of us on this forum are better prepared than you might think, and yes, can handle what life throws at us as we go thru this historic event. Will we be eating peaches and cream and playing football with our nice neighbors? Probably not. We are, and can, *and will* take care of ourselves to the best of each of our abilities, and will live, Lord willin, as long as He intends us to.

My neck of the woods is not as dismal, perhaps, as yours! Either way, I am excited to be living in these *last days* and I am equally prepared and unafraid to die, when that day comes!


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*If you and yours are above ground, you are not prepped.*

adequately. If you don't have nonhybrid seeds and gardening ability, you are not prepped. If your vaccinations are not up to date, you are not prepped. If you don't have a year's supply of food buried (hidden, scattered) you are not prepped. If you don't have a real fighting rifle and pistol, and/or don't possess top skill at speed shooting with them, you are not prepped properly. Faith is defined as "belief without reason". I prefer to have reasons for my belief that I will make it. While I am perfectly willing/able to kill as many as need be to assure that end result, it only makes sense to minimize the need for such exposures to the enemy.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

stand said:


> adequately. If you don't have nonhybrid seeds and gardening ability, you are not prepped. If your vaccinations are not up to date, you are not prepped. If you don't have a year's supply of food buried (hidden, scattered) you are not prepped. If you don't have a real fighting rifle and pistol, and/or don't possess top skill at speed shooting with them, you are not prepped properly. Faith is defined as "belief without reason". I prefer to have reasons for my belief that I will make it. While I am perfectly willing/able to kill as many as need be to assure that end result, it only makes sense to minimize the need for such exposures to the enemy.


O, I'd say I am more than prepped....

And faith is defined as the EVIDENCE of things not seen.

And, believe me, you can have all the preparations in the world, and still die in your sleep!


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*no kidding? I thought rifles prevented strokes, cancer,*

and heart attacks? lol. Is that really the best you can do. No, faith is not evidence of anything, other than gullibility.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sage--I so agree with you--so, am I armed to steal from others??
No; I'm armed to protect what 'I' have stored; what 'I' have supplied by canning and shopping and researching and sacrificing and done without to buy.

Like you, I don't wish to be pessimistic.

I have a neighbor who does that--puts a negative on 'everything' I do and say--screw her--I stay away from her.

Peace..JayJay


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We have pretty much all thought about security, caching stored items, etc., as evidenced by the many previous threads on this subject. Other related threads are along the line of "Would you fight to defend your stuff", as well as the many threads on ways to do just that. There are also many threads discussing how bad it will be if the SHTF, and how horrible the situation will be for many/most non-prepared people. Good comments on those threads, worth looking for and reading.

We all do the best we can, working forward toward that goal. And perhaps we won't survive. Surviving might not always be the best option. 

Be careful where we go with this thread. It could find itself moved to "Religion" where there is limited access, or removed altogether as "Less than savory".


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*negativity is one thing, realism is another.*

I don't wish to be gullible or exposed, by counting upon that which has failed so many, so very, very reliably.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> *WE* are the new *INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!*
> 
> jUST WANTED TO GIVE A CHEERY THOUGHT TO ALL OF US PREPPERS. :flower:The old idea of becoming "Independently Wealthy" was based on getting some grand inheritance, or winning the lottery, whatever made it to where you didn't have to work for a living, just live out your hearts desire, spending away!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the positivity. We are the weatlthy ones. We will be able to provide for our loved ones in a short term (natural disaster) or long term (economic collapse) catastrophy. I am comforted by this often. In the few short term calamities I have experienced, I have been graced with the ability to help others.

My faith allows me to best any situation I encounter. My "preps" have, and will in the future, help others to see the benifit of planning ahead. I intend on helping those that are willing to help themselves. I want no child to starve due to the lack of foresight by his/her parents. I detest the use of the following word but I will utilize my preps to "minister" to the less fortunate. The reason that I dislike using that word is that I do not feel worthy of using it in relation to me.

Most of us have a true goodness of heart. We have, and will continue, to attempt to do the right thing in all situations. Your positive attitude is evidence of your basic instict to do the right thing. You are welcome in our camp. I hope that I can continue to keep a positive outlook in all of my endeavors. Please keep your positive outlook.

Gotta go now and count my "BAZILLIONS"


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm No offense. Stand=Lickit?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You beat me to it, Computer Guy! 
Similar high frequency posting style and attitude, not sure the language style is the same though....

ETA: I take that back. Language style is the same.

ETA#2: Holy cow! What's his post count up to?!?


Sage, I have no doubt you are well-prepared. It's never perfect - it's always a work in progress. But I think the key part of your post is the 'independent' in 'independently wealthy' - the more self-sufficient I am, the greater my wealth because of my greater independence. It's not something I can explain to most people. There's a peace of mind in prepping/self-sufficiency - but so few people I know will ever understand what I mean. That's what keeps me at this site - you people 'get' me.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> Hmmm No offense. Stand=Lickit?


:scratch I had the same thought. Time to do a little digging.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. It *was* lickit. This is the third name he used here. Wonder what the next name will be.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am rich but not because I have money but because I don't have any debts.

Another reason that I am rich is because I have what I need and I really don't need what I want..............there is need and then there is greed.

Adjust your mind to the new economy and you will do just fine.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Love it also. But how about this observation. Most people friend included think I am crazy and foolish when trying to bring it up. But who will be the first at our doors. The ones who think we are crazy to start with. Even had one say as much in a joking but no so voice.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. It *was* lickit. This is the third name he used here. Wonder what the next name will be.


Yep, I was thinking it was him...seems to me his name should be something like "I crawl (not stand) on my belly preferring underground (always his rant about being dug in!) and lickit while I'm down there, killing everyone in sight with the zillions of arms that I have!

Seems like I've heard of a deceptive snake or poisonous millipede like that before! 

We appreciate your Watchfulness and Sentry Duty, Uncle Joe!

Well, my OP "stands" and we are all the more *wealthy* if we can stay away from night crawlers like that!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Yep, I was thinking it was him...seems to me his name should be something like "I crawl (not stand) on my belly preferring underground (always his rant about being dug in!) and lickit while I'm down there, killing everyone in sight with the zillions of arms that I have!
> 
> Seems like I've heard of a deceptive snake or poisonous millipede like that before!
> 
> ...


at least he wasn't talking about enslaving Filipinos to drive trucks this time... YET!   :nuts:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not have tons of money, cant afford to buy gold, dont drive a new expensive car or live in a big expensive house but I do have something that many of the unprepared do not have. That is NO debt, which probobly makes me one of the wealthiest in the country, at least I don't have a negative net worth. 

I drive a 12 year old Tahoe, live in a double wide on 2 acres of land, do not and will not have credit cards ever again and have no bank loans. 

Yes, I do feel like one of the new wealthy class and I don't loose sleep when the stock market tanks.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that being prepared gives you a peace of mind for today, as well. So many people spend so much of their life worrying about how to pay for all the "wants" of life. To me, the decision to take charge of our own life begins reaping benefits from day one, not just after a crisis happens. We live a better life today because we choose this path to independence.

I also think that we need to see our accumulated knowledge as half of what we are preparing. Yes, I have non-hybrid seeds, but I also know what will grow in my climate and how to save those seeds from year to year. My knowledge cannot be taken from me, and it is that knowledge that makes us truly wealthy.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> *WE* are the new *INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!*
> 
> jUST WANTED TO GIVE A CHEERY THOUGHT TO ALL OF US PREPPERS. :flower:The old idea of becoming "Independently Wealthy" was based on getting some grand inheritance, or winning the lottery, whatever made it to where you didn't have to work for a living, just live out your hearts desire, spending away!
> 
> ...


I wish I'd thought of that! You are so right. I don't really have a lot, but I'm as ready as I can be. I'll protect as need be. I'll share as need be. Having food for 2-3 years and other backups do make me feel wealthy, now that I think about it.

Good thinking Sage!!

Jimmy


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Its been said before, having preparations are better than money in the bank.
I sure agree when I check out my inventory of foods, seeds, tools, equip, livestock, skills, and mental preparations.

Another form of wealth I thought about the past few days: like-minded family and friends! In that respect, I'd guess I'm nigh a millionaire! We had a great Thanksgiving meal, headed to the back woods and did some target practice, then sat around comparing preps and making mental (and some written) notes on how to be better prepared! Altho we are spread out in 3 counties, we all have a good idea of who we can depend on and what to do if we must! We have family members in other states that are working to get their tails back here to "join the reunion" as soon as they can! Lord willin'!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If tshtf money will be worthless for a long time,maybe forever. Even if you have it what can you buy ?
We prepare as best we can and try to keep food coming from garden and chicken eggs .
I still can't get to the point of killing them but hubby knows how to do all that soon as I agree with it. I ask for more time and so far he allows me time to adjust.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Sage, thank you for starting this thread. You said everything that is in my heart but I struggle to put into words without looking silly. 

I am not ready. I have just started reading and thinking. My heart, my thoughts have changed. I know I can never see the world the same way again and it started when I joined this site. My major step will be completed in January and it will simply continue from there.

There are things from almost every period of my life that has brought me to this place and that reinforces what you have said. As an example, my now 96 year old grandmother used to routinely take me to her place of birth, so I know first hand how things were done. I lived in her stories, her photos, her complaints. I watched her make noodles out of flour, water and eggs. Every year she made us our under slips and jumpers, often times our pajamas. 

When I married I lived in rural appalachia that almost mirrored the 1800's. Time warp.

The books with accounts from the Depression seem to scream at the blatant over consumption and waste of our time. And no amount of stuff makes anyone happy. I think my happiness is going to come from knowing if my son looses his job, if SHTF, if a depression hits, I can care for my children without fear, without resentment, and without being caught off guard.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Obligated said:


> Sage, thank you for starting this thread. You said everything that is in my heart but I struggle to put into words without looking silly.
> 
> I am not ready. I have just started reading and thinking. My heart, my thoughts have changed. I know I can never see the world the same way again and it started when I joined this site. My major step will be completed in January and it will simply continue from there.
> 
> ...


 Very interesting .Most people of the depression were very conservative with their money and careful to keep food on hand.
When I think of the appalacians i think of some of my bootlegging ancesters along with some smart survivers.
Just imagine NASCAR came from us appalacians,not that I'm proud of them,I'll tke the bootlegger over the race car any day.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Maw comes from a long line of bootleggers. Her uncle spent a few times in prison for running a still. It is what it is. 

They also trapped out of season and sold hides and pelts. Maw tells the story of accidently walking in on her father's work. He told her if she kept it a secret, when he sold some he would buy her a new dress. She was so excited when she saw men in suits coming up the road she told them she was getting a new dress if she did not tell. She swears they were the law and felt sorry for her so they did not arrest her dad.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Maw told me they had 56 acres but only planted 10 to 15 using a plow and two old work horses. Her father had contracted the TB and all work was left to one skinny brother. She swears they had to use most of the food to feed the children, not much to sell. Not sure how accurate that part is. 

But I do know, my great grandfather went from a big strapping man to a shell when he got sick. He got sick walking miles and miles to town in the rain and never recovered. 

I THINK I can learn from the pain of the past and keep as much happiness as possible in my prepping venture. If I start now I can do this with a joyful heart instead of desperation. That is my hope at least.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a great thread. Really puts it all into perspective. This is why we do what we do.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I were wealthy in the way some of you are. It reminds me of watching a show like Antiques Roadshow where they appraise an item and the owner is surprised at the number of Dollars it's worth. I'm thinking, too bad it wasn't priced in something of REAL value. It's like watching old game shows and watching the contestant go nuts for winning that new Chevy Chevette, Yugo or Festiva. _A NEW CAR!!!! _Now? They're not so cool of a vehicle.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Obligated said:


> When I married I lived in rural appalachia that almost mirrored the 1800's. Time warp.


I still travel to these parts once every little while; since the 1990s. There are people up there (some) with dirt floors in some rooms of their house (from disrepair), but 4-wheelers parked out next to the house. In one TN county they even drive these on the state highways. I've seen it several times before it was covered on their news channels.

Currently, .gov stated unemployment is 16% to 23% in some counties, so you know it's higher. The goal is to get on disability with taxpayer healthcare so you can get some pain pill scrips (to sell or ingest). Lots of Disabled licenses plates to be seen. Taxpayer money is keeping a lot of companies afloat up there with the once a month payments to them.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Obligated said:


> Maw told me they had 56 acres but only planted 10 to 15 using a plow and two old work horses. Her father had contracted the TB and all work was left to one skinny brother. She swears they had to use most of the food to feed the children, not much to sell. Not sure how accurate that part is.
> 
> But I do know, my great grandfather went from a big strapping man to a shell when he got sick. He got sick walking miles and miles to town in the rain and never recovered.
> 
> I THINK I can learn from the pain of the past and keep as much happiness as possible in my prepping venture. If I start now I can do this with a joyful heart instead of desperation. That is my hope at least.


I appreciate your posts...many of us have been "poor" so long we don't even know the difference. But I want us to *recognise our wealth for what it really is: *the ability to get by on next to nothin', to make do with stuff we grow or animals we raise...kinda like Hank Williams Jr song: "A Country Boy can Survive". Most of the so-called "wealthy" depend on their money to get them by, if (or I should say WHEN) they can't get someone to do everything for them, they will suffer and many will die.

We've always heard that money can't buy happiness...I think we of all people should truly know the reality of that saying. Not to say there aren't things I am still trying to save up and buy! But for sure, the less debt we carry, the less dependent we are on govt, or people we don't know, or things we can't afford, the *wealthier *we are.

*My family has not reached its goal of preparation...I don't think we ever will! But being even a little bit prepared is better than money in the bank! That is reason to be cheerful!*


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

It is true that “money can not but happiness” however, it does put you in a better bargaining position. For many the idea of wealth is in the possession of “things”. I have acquaintances (from work) that have just about everything under the sun and are only happy when they are out buying more “crap”. These people (for the most part) do not even cook. We were in one of those homes for a party and the caterer had to remove the packaging from the racks of the oven before it could be used, During the evening the hostess bragged to my bride that the only thing she can make for dinner is “RESEVATIONS”. My wife was envious of this gals kitchen but pitied the woman.

When money has little or no value what do you think will become of these people? The outlook appears to be very grim. We have a very nice home and have acquired a ton of “crap” as well, however, our crap gets used often or it is gone. We have concentrated on providing for the family. When the lean times arrive we will have full bellies and a warm home.

There is priceless value in knowing that we will be able to best any and all situations that arise. Every day that passes shows that we have more and more holes in our preps. We have budgeted an amount each payday to fill these holes. We drive older vehicles rather than have a car payment. We do not have an in ground swimming pool, instead, we have a kiddies’ pool in the shed for water storage if needed. 

I am one of the richest men alive. I have the love of a good woman, a fantastic family, enough preps to get us buy for an extended period of time. Okay……my bank account may not have a bunch of zeros after the first digit. Our outlook on this is: it keeps our math skills current (constantly having to balance the checkbook).

The only thing that the gubberment can not tax or take away from us is our KNOWLEDGE. Those of us on this forum have the know-how to survive almost any situation that can arise………………..PRICELESS


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sage and Tugboats, both of your posts IMO really said it all and I honestly don't think anything need be added, I totally agree with both of you.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I still travel to these parts once every little while; since the 1990s. There are people up there (some) with dirt floors in some rooms of their house (from disrepair), but 4-wheelers parked out next to the house. In one TN county they even drive these on the state highways. I've seen it several times before it was covered on their news channels.
> 
> Currently, .gov stated unemployment is 16% to 23% in some counties, so you know it's higher. The goal is to get on disability with taxpayer healthcare so you can get some pain pill scrips (to sell or ingest). Lots of Disabled licenses plates to be seen. Taxpayer money is keeping a lot of companies afloat up there with the once a month payments to them.


\\

Times have changed. I have seen this first hand myself. As noted, they will not survive. They cannot make it now.

My ex mother-in-law ( now deceased ) thought ten dollars was a wind fall. That woman raised eight children by the sweat of her brow. Her husband was a miner but rarely came home and certainly did not bring his money.

Here is what she did;
She found a family that would give her a house for $10 (1970 ). No septic tank, no running water, no heater. She a well in which she lowered a bucket into the hole with sea grass, and loosing that bucket down the well was a crime!

If she needed to go to town, she would clean up and start out very early, walking the road towards town. Generally someone would come by and give her a ride then she would try to find another ride back. Sometimes she just walked.

Groceries to her was a 50 lb bag of flour, 25 lb bag of corn meal, pounds of soup beans, and a tub of lard. That's it, there ain't no more.

Then, we would hoe the potatos and pick the beans or corn before dinner. She still churned butter on the porch. Sometimes her husband would bring in a hogs head.

Every days meals were the same, never deveated.
-eggs, home made biscuits and gravy
-I do not remember lunch.
-Soup beans, fried potatos, corn bread, and green beans or corn.

I can remember her getting us day jobs ( herself included ) walking behind a tractor. We would hoe the potatos until our hands seemed sealed around the hoe while the little ones picked them up. We got $5.00 each for the day.

Baths were taken in a big wash tub, water heated on her old wood cook stove. Every meal came from that wood cook stove. The only heat was from grates in three of the rooms. The boys would scavange for coal, wood, etc.

She carried the corn stalks, fodder, to the horse and cow. She did not have nice house dresses. I used to wonder why she looked so much older than my mother who was a few years older than she. I think she worked herself to death.

So to me, the generations after her are a shame. They are a slap in the face to this woman who was told she could use her in-laws chicken coup to house her family when they were little. They all have it so much better than she did, and yet they have this sense of entitlement.

I am so appreciative of her and all she showed me. There really were good people, something has just gone awry.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Obligated, my hat is off to that great woman. What a wonderful thing to share with us. Thanks. I'm very moved by it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Obligated, thank you for sharing that. My family came up from not a whole lot as well, and turned this farm into a successful small dairy operation that we ran until 2000. I've heard many stories over the years about what my grandparents had to do to make it but they never complained. It wasn't as rough as your story by any means, but they were not rich and they made do. I think those of us willing to listen and learn from the old stories are already a step ahead, even before we have the first jar of food put back on the shelf just because we are learning from those who have been there and done that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Obligated said:


> \\
> 
> There really were good people, something has just gone awry.


Yes, it's lack of integrity, pride, and personal responsibility.

I have a few in my family (FINO) that will die when this country collapses.

I have prepared; I have sacrificed to store food, ammo, guns, water, and supplies.
I dare not share with 'some' because they will give it away, squander it, or sell it for drugs.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words about Bertha, I just checked, she died in 1996 at the age of 61. I am now 56. The health differences are night and day.

But Jay Jay's comments put into words something I have been thinking. How did this generation become so different? Here is my thought;

I watched her make excuses for her sons. Each of them left home around 16 or so and headed to Columbus, Ohio for construction jobs. When they visited home, they were welcomed with hot food even if it was the middle of the night. They were adored for walking in her door. Not a one of them brought her much money. Yet she idolized those boys.

They drank up their money, they let her do the work. I don't remember a boy starting the fire in the cook stove, it was the girls. It was the boys who ran scavanged wire from top of the hill to the front porch in an effort to get radio reception. They were for the "fun stuff". 

Not to negate them, for they were hard workers, they would walk miles to stand in line for a day job, they worked wild cat coal mines and lost limbs ( some lives ). It 's just the expectations were somehow different for them. 

I was once in a training session where the following story was told;

Many single mothers want their sons to get paper routes to teach them responsibility. But who is it that is up at 5:00 am stuffing those papers? Who is driving them around due to weather, etc.? And often times, who ends up delivering those papers? We think we are doing well for our children, but we need to look a little deeper at the actual message.

I think the message my mother-in-law sent was "you are special and I love you" ...I am here to work myself into the grave, don't worry about me. I don't care how I look or if I have no teeth. You go have fun, you earned it". If she had said it, it would have been guilt inducing, but she lived it. And they took it for granted that they were special and if they worked, they deserved the money for pleasure. Then, the pills hit....

I am watching how the things I do might be misconstrued by my sons, nephews, etc. If they want to eat, they are going to work...end of subject. The hotel closed long ago.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

You are so right! Teach your children good work ethics and good manners...it makes a world of difference, one child at a time!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Obligated said:


> The hotel closed long ago.


I closed the hotel the day my child finished college with all bills paid, one month's rent, utilities and groceries in advance. It took 4 years of waiting tables, wrapping Christmas gifts, etc. to find a good job and make the decision to go back to school for a useful degree. Said child is now working full time, going to school part time, raising a garden in the back yard of an apartment, canning, taking leftovers to work for lunch and I am proud. :congrat:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> I closed the hotel the day my child finished college with all bills paid, one month's rent, utilities and groceries in advance. It took 4 years of waiting tables, wrapping Christmas gifts, etc. to find a good job and make the decision to go back to school for a useful degree. Said child is now working full time, going to school part time, raising a garden in the back yard of an apartment, canning, taking leftovers to work for lunch and I am proud. :congrat:


And you deserve to be proud!

My four adult children are married to great people, they all work hard, have a great sense of humor, are God-fearing, caring folks who will do their part to help bring this nation back from the brink of (or from over the edge of) collapse.

They are all involved in ministry in one way or another, trying to help the younger generation to be better than folks expect them to be. We all have a responsibility to be role models and teachers if this country is to survive...That's a discussion, perhaps, for another thread!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Obligated said:


> I am watching how the things I do might be misconstrued by my sons, nephews, etc. If they want to eat, they are going to work...end of subject. The hotel closed long ago.


great insight---what happened to personal responsibility?? And why don't parents see that 'giving' without teaching or earning is wrong...what happened to 'tough love'?? Parents are too busy 'buying' love from their children, they are missing what 'true' love is.

I don't know what I said here on this topic, but it's the season for families to come together---and I have a FINO--and I have to live with that..
I get sad, but what's the alternative?? Continuous pain and hurt...we can only be floor mats to be tread on for so long...
I paid my visit to the nursing home yesterday with pinto beans and green tomato relish..those people don't care how you're dressed, how your hair is, and I doubt they notice make-up...and they make ME feel good.
I spend my time where I'm wanted....as simple as that...

but you're not doing any good if you don't teach your children 'personal responsibility'. It will come back to haunt you one day.
Peace...JayJay


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> I closed the hotel the day my child finished college with all bills paid, one month's rent, utilities and groceries in advance. It took 4 years of waiting tables, wrapping Christmas gifts, etc. to find a good job and make the decision to go back to school for a useful degree. Said child is now working full time, going to school part time, raising a garden in the back yard of an apartment, canning, taking leftovers to work for lunch and I am proud. :congrat:


Absolutely!!! What a wonderful idea. Makes so much more sense than letting them stay at home. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Jay Jay,

What is FINO? 

Just a note; after reading the past few posts my six year old is no longer getting his $30.00 a month allowance. He is being given a list of things that must be accomplished each day before he earns the dollar.

Just in case everyone thinks $30.00 a month is ridiculous, this is how I figure things;

At a dollar a day, he is responsible to save the money for everything he WANTS. If he asks for Dairy Queen in the summer and it is not a planned actiivity, he pays his own way. If he wants a video game, he saves for it, etc. I was spending more than that before I worked out this system. Now he knows to trade things in, buy used, etc. Poor child tells me when he sees a "Goodwill" store. He thinks of it as others think of the mall. 

Right now he is saving for a mule when he moves to "the farm".


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

JayJay said:


> great insight---what happened to personal responsibility?? And why don't parents see that 'giving' without teaching or earning is wrong...what happened to 'tough love'?? Parents are too busy 'buying' love from their children, they are missing what 'true' love is.
> 
> *I paid my visit to the nursing home yesterday with pinto beans and green tomato relish..those people don't care how you're dressed, how your hair is, and I doubt they notice make-up...and they make ME feel good.*
> I spend my time where I'm wanted....as simple as that...
> ...


Good for you JJ! Folks at the nursing home need family like you...hell, we ALL need family like you!:2thumb:

Keep it up!


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Obligated,

I have read your previous posts about your childhood. I have seen what you write about, I didn't live it, because my parents were well-to-do business owners. But I reconize the life style description, due to my aunts and uncles living that way.

Are you from Pike County?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Obligated said:


> Absolutely!!! What a wonderful idea. Makes so much more sense than letting them stay at home. Wish I had thought of that.


My door is always open and there will always be food on the table, but if Chicken Little lives under my roof, it is with my rules. When I graduated college (the first in my family), I already had a part time job that turned into a full time one. My mother started charging me rent (a small amount) & I had several chores. It was not a lot and I had always had chores, but when I moved out, I was prepared to take care of myself and pay my bills. Chicken Little didn't want to live at home with mama's rules. I was on pins & needles for nearly two years, but finally saw a little maturity. Now it is much better and suddenly mama actually knows something. I was really beginning to wonder. Tough love is hard on mamas too!


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

horseman1946 said:


> Obligated,
> 
> I have read your previous posts about your childhood. I have seen what you write about, I didn't live it, because my parents were well-to-do business owners. But I reconize the life style description, due to my aunts and uncles living that way.
> 
> Are you from Pike County?


Actually, I grew up an Ohio city. Raised by my grandparents who lived through the depression in Licking and Franklin County.

However in our family, we all married very young. So at the age of fifteen I was off and married and living in....Martin County. You certainly weren't far off. The first house I lived in (my mother-in-law's) was right on the Tug River. If there was a good rain, the river was almost to the back porch. The boys sometimes had a boat on the river to row across to Kermit...Ky is dry and all the alcohol was on WVa. side.

It was horrendous, almost every minute of it, but I am glad for it. Especially now. I know what it means to have hot water.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

When my children were at home they always had chores. They did not get an allowance because their dad did not believe in paying children to do chores, however, when ever they needed something they got it. They didn't enjoy the chores but when they did leave home they knew how to cook, wash clothes keep a good house and yard. It has only been in the past few years they have told me how much they appreciated what they learned.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> *WE* are the new *INDEPENDENTLY WEALTHY!*
> 
> jUST WANTED TO GIVE A CHEERY THOUGHT TO ALL OF US PREPPERS. :flower:The old idea of becoming "Independently Wealthy" was based on getting some grand inheritance, or winning the lottery, whatever made it to where you didn't have to work for a living, just live out your hearts desire, spending away!
> 
> ...


As we all prepare to enjoy Christmas, I again feel wealthy and blessed to be as self-sufficient as I am so far (knowing there is always more to do!) but thankful for what I and family members have been able to put up in the past year.

I look forward to doing all we have time to do in 2012, with hope that each passing day is spent wisely and judiciously to make the most of whatever time we have!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Obligated said:


> Jay Jay,
> 
> What is FINO?
> 
> ...


 Sounds good Ob. This way he will learn money does'nt grow on trees .


----------

